# 2nd Annual Mossy Performance All Nissan Car Show



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I just confirmed the date.
Saturday, September 20th. More details will follow. We will try to do it bigger and better than last year. Probably no burn-out contest, but we'll come up with something. More categories, more trophies, better raffle prizes and a new award for Best Team or Club representation. That means quality AND quantity, so start getting into gear. I'll post more when I have more info.
Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg, I'm there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, having more categories and more trophies is a very good idea, but why no burn out contest?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *ya, having more categories and more trophies is a very good idea, but why no burn out contest? *


Im sure it has to do with insurence/lawyers.

I cant wait till sept 20th. Im gonna be there for sure. Last years was a blast. 
But this year, we all need to get some name tags. Or something else to identify our fourm names or what sites we are from. I know there were a buch of people I have talk to onlone there last year, but I only met a small handfull. How about formal introductions....lol


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm down like a clown charlie buh, down like a clown charlie br, down like a clown charlie br- br broowwwnn.

-Timmy (South Park)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> *But this year, we all need to get some name tags. Or something else to identify our fourm names or what sites we are from. I know there were a buch of people I have talk to onlone there last year, but I only met a small handfull. How about formal introductions....lol *


hey man, this is a car show, not a forum member show  .......ya i agree with the name badge part(kinda) but the formal introduction is kinda wack b.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It was a damn joke.......lol But you got the right idea thoe. 
This is not just a car show. This is an event that brings the Nissan community together. Not just a CAR SHOW.......hehe


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> *It was a damn joke.......lol But you got the right idea thoe.
> This is not just a car show. This is an event that brings the Nissan community together. Not just a CAR SHOW.......hehe *


*starts the camp fire, roast marshmallows, and tells ppl to hold hands, breaks out with the guitar and starts singing "cumbayah, my l0rd, cumbayah!*

j/k, ya this is a special event for me since i am a devoted nissan guy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama said:


> *I'm down like a clown charlie buh, down like a clown charlie br, down like a clown charlie br- br broowwwnn.
> 
> -Timmy (South Park) *


LOL, the bloods vs crypts episode was great!
last years event was awesome, this time it should be better, but there couldve been more skylines


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sounds good


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL it was awesome but my mistake it was Jimmy that said it Timmy can only say his name - skylines would be nice


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

There were three of them there last year.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Can I be a judge? lol.. If you need any help, just hit me up Greg.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I like your idea for name tags. I'll provide those. Also, the GM we had before is no longer here. Mr. Mossy is here now, and there will no burn-out contest. We'll have to come up with something else. Any ideas? But if some of you want to cross post to another forum that I haven't to yet, please feel free to do so. If you do, forward me the link so I can get them all updated when I do.

Thanks guys (and gals)!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im down.

damn mr.mossy is here?

no burn out contest??

darn.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn Eshei, i guess you cant do burn outs with your sentra, not that you ever could. haha. Missed last year, hope to be there this year.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chris. 

i was referring to the burn out contest last year

that was awesome !


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Damn Eshei, i guess you cant do burn outs with your sentra, not that you ever could. haha. Missed last year, hope to be there this year. *


 Chris, you miss everything. You're such a loser. LOL


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> *I like your idea for name tags. I'll provide those. Also, the GM we had before is no longer here. Mr. Mossy is here now, and there will no burn-out contest. We'll have to come up with something else. Any ideas? But if some of you want to cross post to another forum that I haven't to yet, please feel free to do so. If you do, forward me the link so I can get them all updated when I do.
> 
> Thanks guys (and gals)! *


Models.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Models.  *


And there is where I need your help!
Since you offered and all...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

models would be nice


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Models huh? Why not just a Bikini contest?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Models huh? Why not just a Bikini contest? *


did someone say wet t-shirt contest?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea I believe you did......


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

haha.. hmm..


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Good thinking Albert, very quick on the draw  

Now, all we need to do is find some willing vict.....er, I mean participants. Now now, no need to rush.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

*suggestion.....*

how about a Best crew category.....

Mixed, b13, b14, b15, maximas, altimas, etc....


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

That's the Best team-Club representation trophy that will be new for this year.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Yeah another Mossy show! I"m so down


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

"Best SEL Imposter" ? hehe


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what about an audio competition? per category since all cars have different trunks n such, like best sound system in a b14, best sound system in a maxima etc....


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *what about an audio competition? per category since all cars have different trunks n such, like best sound system in a b14, best sound system in a maxima etc.... *


I think just one "best sound system" award would be better because if there's only one competing in a category, they'd win by default.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> *I think just one "best sound system" award would be better because if there's only one competing in a category, they'd win by default. *


true 

*hint*i was hoping to be the only b14 with a good enough sound system*hint*


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *did someone say wet t-shirt contest? *


LOL you guys are too funny


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *LOL you guys are too funny  *



i think i heard nismoprincess wanted to compete right nismoP?   

i'm just jokin


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *i think i heard nismoprincess wanted to compete right nismoP?
> 
> i'm just jokin *


lmao, hey, I'd throw in 10 bucks for prize money! haha

(just joking!)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think the more competitions we can have the better....but not to many or else EVERYONE will be a winner and that would take away from the happiness from everyone who dropped all their heart and soul into their cars


damn, i think i need to go home(workin at office depot sucks)


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg, 

I have a friend who's in a band (check out www.fonland.com) and another one who DJs (various clubs in SD).

BTW, my friend who DJs is looking to sell his 240SX and hopefully get an Altima or 350Z.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *lmao, hey, I'd throw in 10 bucks for prize money! haha
> 
> (just joking!) *


With every joke there is a thread of truth...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> *With every joke there is a thread of truth... *


 So True, Greg. So True


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

GregV said:


> *With every joke there is a thread of truth... *


Well, I REALLY WOULD throw in 10 dollars.... that much is true.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg, would the powers that be over at Mossy let you throw a bikini contest?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

No.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn!


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

bUT I'VE BEEN THROWING AROUND SOME IDEAS, MAYBE i CAN BOUNCE THEM OFF OF Y'ALL.
I was thinking about putting a prize up for Best Mix Tape. Get some submission, 1 hour or .5 hour each, and play the best through the day, and then award a prize for the best.
Or some other kind of "Entertainment" type thing...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

^that would be cool. I think I might have some people that would be interested.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

If you know any models (or girls that like to pose on cars ), be sure to invite them.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

How 'bout best Infiniti, best JDM, and best display?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll consider those. The only problem is Infiniti as we have been doing All Nissan. I haven't heard from alot of Infiniti owners anyway.


----------



## jdm nut (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll be there Greg.

I am the silver Celica guy that you see on the 15 South all the time.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Jeff?


----------



## jdm nut (Jul 21, 2003)

yeah this is Jeff


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

.

edit :

i will be there.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *. *


i see u will stop at anything for a post...lol

so the meet will be held september 20th? when was it held last year?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

October 5 IIRC

and BTW Esh, that is officially ultimate postwhoring.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ajracer805 said:


> *i see u will stop at anything for a post...lol
> 
> so the meet will be held september 20th? when was it held last year? *


not meant 2 do that.

i posted the wrong thing in the wrong area.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Greg, when do you need us to register by? I want to go, but I'm not quite sure yet if I'll be able.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Register ASAP! We have a limited # of spots, and we want the best cars to be there. The guy that won best of show had to get a back door spot, so register now. We will send out an email confirming you are in later.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

where do we sign up?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

http://www.mossyperformance.com/mossy.html


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

quick question greg



> Best Sentra
> Best 200SX


i think this part is a lil unfair to the sentra owners, if the competition is between all sentras(inluding b15,b14,b13 etc.) it would be harder to win a competition than the 200sx(if i can remember correctly, last year there were only b14 200sx's)

dont know if my post made sense


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

so basically what AJ is saying is there should be best B13, B14,B15 instead of Best Sentra because that is basically a 12 year+ range aside from the Best 200SX which was 95-98 to deal with and they are all the same style and chassis as opposed to the difference of that carries from generation to generation of sentra's


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama said:


> *so basically what AJ is saying is there should be best B13, B14,B15 instead of Best Sentra because that is basically a 12 year+ range aside from the Best 200SX which was 95-98 to deal with and they are all the same style and chassis as opposed to the difference of that carries from generation to generation of sentra's *


ya, thanks for clearing that up, there is more than one generation 200sx tho...not just the b14, but no one has them hooked up, and if they do, there are not enough of them to make a difference, so i was suggesting a best b13, b14, b15 instead of just the general "best sentra" cuz if only a couple 200sx's show up, then thats an easy competition to win, but on the other hand there are A LOT of sentras that are gonna be there

because u cant just group all the generations together or else, ppl would be biased to their favorite chassis


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Why don't I begin charging the entrants and then I could afford to buy trophies for every type of Nissan. Maybe that's what I need to do...
hmmmm....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

GregV said:


> *Why don't I begin charging the entrants and then I could afford to buy trophies for every type of Nissan. Maybe that's what I need to do...
> hmmmm.... *


an admission fee, that wouldnt be so bad, as long as the price isnt outrageous


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

You don't have to register if you just want to be there and look right? I know I couldn't win anything, hehe. Maybe in a year or two...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *You don't have to register if you just want to be there and look right? I know I couldn't win anything, hehe. Maybe in a year or two...  *


nah, u dont have to register to be a spectator, just if youre gonna showcase your car


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I missed the first one because I was stationed in Va. But I am back in Ca. and I will defiantly be there for this one.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *so i was suggesting a best b13, b14, b15 instead of just the general "best sentra" cuz if only a couple 200sx's show up, then thats an easy competition to win, but on the other hand there are A LOT of sentras that are gonna be there
> *


SHHHH! then i wont win this year  



Greg, after you register, will you get a confirmation email, cause i never got one.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

You will receive an email indicating whether you will be able to show the car or not. I'm going to see how many registrations we get, and then see if I need to weed any out. In all reality, not trying to offend anyone, how many Spec Vs with springs and cold air intakes would we need to see?
We want the best cars at the show.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

GregV said:


> *In all reality, not trying to offend anyone, how many Spec Vs with springs and cold air intakes would we need to see?
> We want the best cars at the show. *


that is correct sir....last year almost all b15's were regular looking except for rims and intake......and a lot of graphics


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Okay i found some ideas. What about a sound off? No one mentioned that.I would love to see what my system could do. Maybe we could have a DB comp or something of the sort. Also we can get a 1/8 drag stip on the side of mossy and hand out some time slips LoL.







One last thing. I know it wont happen but what about a Dyno machine? Im curious what my girl can do.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey greg...this is greg!!! i always call and bug you with questions...i hope to have my b13 completly redone and show it at the show and hopefully take a trophie home....hope you guys will like it!! 

btw: how much is it to enter?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Nada!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i likes!
then im bringing my friends r34 gtr vspec2! & all show 300zx!

count us there ill call you soon greg...


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

BE SURE to register!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

GregV said:


> *You will receive an email indicating whether you will be able to show the car or not. I'm going to see how many registrations we get, and then see if I need to weed any out. In all reality, not trying to offend anyone, how many Spec Vs with springs and cold air intakes would we need to see?
> We want the best cars at the show. *



awww, i havent gotten an email yet  

i will be one of the few w/ 1.6 Turbo! *hint hint*


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *i will be one of the few w/ 1.6 Turbo! *hint hint*  *


 So, Deric, when are you gonna let me see the beast, or do I have to wait til Mossy?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> *awww, i havent gotten an email yet
> 
> i will be one of the few w/ 1.6 Turbo! *hint hint*  *


What a difference a month makes...


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnit....I won't be able to make it. I'll be in Vegas that weekend. Oh wells, I guess you guys will get to see my are at the end of the summer bash. I tinted my windows earlier this week and hopefully my car should be lowered with either Tanabe or Tien springs..including the Motivational B15 Stock Type Rear Upper Mounts by then.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg..what's the count of total entries so far?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Greg..what's the count of total entries so far? *


About 130 confirmed.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> *About 130 confirmed. *


 Damn!


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Just to make sure, there won't be a wet t-shirt contest? Damn, that sucks! We could convert people over to Nissan if we had one, I'm sure. Oh well, I'll do my best to be there anyways, should be kool.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

scrubnick said:


> *Just to make sure, there won't be a wet t-shirt contest? Damn, that sucks! We could convert people over to Nissan if we had one, I'm sure. Oh well, I'll do my best to be there anyways, should be kool. *


 Come, you will. Meet up at Irvine Spectrum, with other enthusiasts, you shall. 

Okay. Enough with the backwards talking...you should come. It will prove to be fun. Damned fun. Especially the caravan.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Dude! I'm like real excited! I must sound like a total dork! Anyways, I'm really interested in meeting the people on the forum, but how will I know who is who? The nametags, with usernames and real names, I think is a good idea.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

8am at Spectrum?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

That's what I hear. I'll be there, even if no one else is.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm always fashionably late.. although I don't have any fashion in me. hehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Do we hafta be registered for the dyno or can anyone ask for the dyno??


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *So, Deric, when are you gonna let me see the beast, or do I have to wait til Mossy?  *


sorry to kill your hopes but turbo wont be in for the Mossy show. shipping for all my exhaust parts came too late. still waiting for my N1, resonator, and turbo fittings.

i was hoping it would be in. oh well, next week is cool too


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *Do we hafta be registered for the dyno or can anyone ask for the dyno?? *


You don't have to be in the show. You must have $60, and a Nissan.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn thats cool man 60 bux and a nissan


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Welp, it's tomorrow... everyone ready?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if i only had 60 bux for dyno


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Guys, I'm gonna catch some zs, since nobody's stopping by in the valley. I'll catch you guys there later, as I'll stroll in fashionably late. BTW, I need some JB weld to fix a boost leak anyways.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

GregV said:


> *You don't have to be in the show. You must have $60, and a Nissan. *


Thats not true, I seen a Honda Civic on the dyno. I think it had a type R engine with bolt ons, so i heard (170 or so WHP)


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

yea it was pretty gay if you ask me, along with the firebird lol


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

While I thought the non-nissan thing was kinda wack, it did go to show who made the power. The nissans made more power than either the firebird or the honda! I was about to yell when I saw that pontiac show up.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i loved that black 240 on the dyno......sounded HARD!


----------



## Nissan2k2specV (Jun 23, 2002)

take that ya filthy honda!










if you get a red x click here:
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Mossy-Show/DSC01714

my dyno today with:
AEBS-Header/AEM-CAI/Greddy-Catback/SWA pulley
174.6whp & 165tq

and i know no n/a honda is making 165tq


----------



## Nissan2k2specV (Jun 23, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i loved that black 240 on the dyno......sounded HARD! *


did jeff dyno his sr20det s14?

if it had a gynormous greddy front mount, that was jeff.
if so, what did he put down?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

I think that was the one we're talking about. It sounded awesome, right until it pinged real bad. Mad detonation! It only made like 220hp because it never got a good pull in. That 200sx that made 330hp was way kool! Whose was that?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, something went wrong with that 240......the guys didnt even have proper ventilation for the freakin vehicles, revving up that high.....and then to top it all offf, it was hot!


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Greg "V"*

Thanks man for putting together a GREAT Show!!!!. I had fun met alot of cool people. It was worth the 2 hour drive down and three hour drive back home(traffic was a BIOTCH) 


Greg post a new thread with some pics from the show. Later 300zx 2+2 with round tail lights. =)


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Nissan2k2specV said:


> *did jeff dyno his sr20det s14?
> 
> if it had a gynormous greddy front mount, that was jeff.
> if so, what did he put down? *


you guys talking about this one??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whose that 200sx that has 330 hp


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Was it that white one?


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *whose that 200sx that has 330 hp *


That was my friends friend, if your talking about the white one it was steve. He was very disapointed when he saw his numbers. He was expecting around 400whp. O well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, he didn't look too happy driving away from the dyno.


----------



## Nissan2k2specV (Jun 23, 2002)

funy because i feel that dyno was off a little, in our favor.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Good Job....*

Greg, great job of putting this show together. Dyno runs were ok. A lot of Altimas got on and made some impressive numbers. But, something was missing???? Burnout???? (Legal Issues, we understand, lol.)

I didn't see one skyline displayed, what happened?

I would rated it about 7.75 on a scale of 10.

Also, help Sam get those springs installed that he won in raffle. lol


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

where's the pictures at


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there was a skyline there.......it was trashy tho....lol and OmegaMaxEx, that is the 240 i was talking about, damn it sounded nice


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll have some pics soon...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here are the pics of basically the whole show.

if Ry Ry (Ry on Altimas.net) doesnt mind  here is the link
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=123002


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

That's all I got


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey that me in that pic with the sentra wipers up ! LOL


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

LOL my red baby in the last pic with liu cleaning his mechanical baby!!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

This was a 350z with a CARB LEGAL... yes street legal super charger. i cant remember the brand pro... something but man he went from 244 2tw to.. 349 2tw... damn..


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Procharger... it's in the pic before that picture.  He said he had went and looked at Stillen's and some others. He said the Procharger looked the best.


----------

